# Morrowind



## tyler (Oct 20, 2006)

what do you think about it? i think it rocks i have the cahysmere and I have ice armor and the royal guard armor and addimintum armor and have alot of the weapons you can sell to the museum of artifacts 


YEYE 

Mr.Wiggles member me from cs?????


----------



## Snowdog (Oct 21, 2006)

I played this forever, played through Mournhold but stopped just into Bloodmoon. Just needed a break at that stage. It's not my faviurite CRPG, but I thought the mods for it were fantastic and really enhanced the gameplay, especially the house mods.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Oct 21, 2006)

Great game except I hate Razor's or whatever them flying things are called, such a nuisance! Otherwise great game, alot better then Oblivion its sequel.


----------



## Lucien21 (Oct 21, 2006)

I remember seeing a video that Morriwind can be completed in about 10 mins.


----------



## scalem X (Oct 22, 2006)

I remembered getting bored with it fairly quick.

I noticed a smity without guard so I slew the guy. Then calculated how long it would take me to carry it all to another smithy in order to sell it...

You've got plenty of money (in goods) but can't move it in agreeable time.


----------



## Azure (Oct 22, 2006)

Lucien21 said:


> I remember seeing a video that Morriwind can be completed in about 10 mins.


People bother finishing it? I spent many a good hour just wandering about kiling and stealing ^^,,


----------



## tyler (Oct 22, 2006)

Azure said:


> People bother finishing it? I spent many a good hour just wandering about kiling and stealing ^^,,


 lol I did the same thing. and besides i like it b/c you can just roam around but theres too many peices of armor


----------



## Mouse (Oct 22, 2006)

My character's so weedy she just keeps getting killed!! I got kinda bored with dying all the time and stopped playing it. Could jump really really high though!


----------



## Snowdog (Oct 23, 2006)

Lucien21 said:


> I remember seeing a video that Morriwind can be completed in about 10 mins.



Yeah, I've seen that video, but while it took 10 minutes to finish the main quest like that, it probably took 100 hours of playing to find out _how_ to do it . 

I've played through the game 3 times, been a member of every faction, done all the quests etc., and the main quest is really only a small part of what you can do, and not the most interesting.

The great thing about Morrowind is that there are ways round every problem with a little thought (plus all those great mods).


----------



## tyler (Oct 23, 2006)

whats your favouitr armor mine is the ice armor


----------



## Snowdog (Oct 24, 2006)

tyler said:


> whats your favouitr armor mine is the ice armor



The black and silver Indoril Elite Armor (from a mod) which you find scattered in various deadly places.


----------



## tyler (Oct 25, 2006)

Snowdog said:


> The black and silver Indoril Elite Armor (from a mod) which you find scattered in various deadly places.


 eww mods are GAY


----------



## Brys (Oct 25, 2006)

Morrowind's brilliant - one of the best games ever. I played it for hundreds of hours and never got bored. I actually completed the main quests for both Morrowind and Tribunal - but I only got about half way into Bloodmoon. I loved finally seeing an RPG with imagination, freedom and a living environment - and it wasn't just about killing. I can't say the same for Oblivion - the developers identified the problems, and I give them credit for that, but the cures just made the game worse. And the main quest for Oblivion was unforgivably awful - in Morrowind it was interesting and innovative and was filled with background.



> I remember seeing a video that Morriwind can be completed in about 10 mins.


 
Which was so boring. Drink lots and lots of potions to make yourself ridiculously powerful, get the artifacts, kill Dagoth Ur. You might as well just have used cheats - the effect is the same, and no skill is really required to achieve either. Morrowind isn't about completing the main quest. The main quest is just used to provide some focus and introduce you to the game. I only completed the main quest earlier this year, but I bought the game on its release in 2002. 

What's wrong with mods? Mods make Morrowind even better and last longer. Some of them are very professional, and the Pegas Horse Ranch mod for Morrowind is a far better implementation of horses than Bethesda managed in Oblivion.


----------



## tyler (Oct 26, 2006)

So whats better morrowind or obilvion?>


----------



## The Pelagic Argosy (Oct 28, 2006)

You're all going to laugh but my favorite thing about both Morrowind and Oblivion is the music.  I also get so caught up exploring the landscape that I forget to finish the quests.  I haven't completed either game.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 28, 2006)

I get totally lost in it, I just think, I wonder whats round this corner.

The Pelagic Argosy your right the music is fantastic


----------



## Brys (Oct 28, 2006)

The music is great in both - Jeremy Soule is an excellent composer. My only complaint is there could have been more of it.
I have now completed the main quests in both (but not in Bloodmoon yet), but I did them out of curiosity in the end, and only after I'd played the game for a long time already. The Morrowind one was worthwhile - not spectacularly brilliant, but the storyline was relatively interesting as was all the background you discovered. In Tribunal there wasn't a huge amount to do outside of it, but Bloodmoon's so huge I never ended up completing it - walking across that whole island was a difficult enough mission for me. Oblivion's main quest was completely awful.

As for which is better, Morrowind or Oblivion, I've put my thoughts down in the Oblivion thread (and the post above and lots of times in lots of places), but for me Morrowind is the clear winner. Ultimately, Morrowind had more to do. I mean, I like the new combat, magic and stealth systems, but they don't compensate for the massive scaling down of the number of factions and quests and the numerous design flaws in the game.


----------



## tyler (Oct 31, 2006)

The Pelagic Argosy said:


> You're all going to laugh but my favorite thing about both Morrowind and Oblivion is the music. I also get so caught up exploring the landscape that I forget to finish the quests. I haven't completed either game.


 

dude I havnt compleated the game either


----------



## Snowdog (Nov 1, 2006)

tyler said:


> So whats better morrowind or obilvion?>



Haven't played Oblivion - my PC won't run it. Most people I've seen express an opinion seem to prefer Morrowind though.


----------



## devilsgrin (Nov 24, 2006)

i couldn't stand Morrowind. Nothing about the storyline grabbed me at all. Perhaps i was jaded with RPGs when i started playing after Baldurs Gate 2 with its many options but highly engaging main story. 

Oblivion is simply Gorgeous! i have never seen a game so utterly beautiful. Between Morrowind and Oblivion... Oblivion is the clear winner. Only two things i didn't particularly like. One: The faces are much too ugly - and trying to make a face attractive is very difficult. two: again, like morrowind, but i found Oblivions still stronger, the main quest is somewhat dull. 

I have completed the faction quests til my character is now head of the Dark Brotherhood, The Mages Guild and the Thieves Guild. Honestly I feel i HAVE finished the game. Saving Martin just doesn't interest me. 
Does anyone know if i can willingly sell him out to the daedra? I imagine not... so i'll just ignore his quest...and consider myself the victor, and with no Emperor and myself in control of three of the four major factions and holding the publics adoration as Champion of the Arena, I am the Emperor of Tamriel by proxy. Good Enough for me. maybe is should do those Fighters Guild quests after all, then there could be no challengers for my characters right to rule...


----------



## Snowdog (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't think anyone disputes that Oblivion looks better, and if I could run it I'd certainly play it. But I'd put gameplay above graphics any day of the week. As for the main quest, it's definitely the least gripping of all the bigger quests, but you don't actually have to do it. I've just started the game again and I'll be joining the Telvanni for the first time, but my main aim in the game is the gaining of all those unique items by hook or by crook (but not cheating) to display in those modded weapon racks, plus playing some of the big quest mods I haven't tried before.

It may already have been mentioned also that there are a number of mods that add a number of Oblivion elements to Morrowind, including better-looking surroundings, menus, a more varied combat system etc.

I think I've been everywhere and done everything in the game (except the Telvanni quests) but I still Keep coming back for more.


----------



## Leonardo (Jan 8, 2007)

I used to run an IRC channel about Morrowind, back when it came out. I believe it was the biggest one, as well. I also met my best friend through that channel. Maybe that's a little random to mention. Fond memories, anyway.

I think I've put down a good 500 hours atleast in Morrowind. Maybe more. I can safely say I've completed it in any way possible. I think my character was level 132 when I quit. Which is only even possible by using alchemy to reduce your skill levels, so you can raise them again and gain levels.

It's definately my favourite first person RPG ever. I have yet to play Oblivion (since I can't run it), but it looks very pretty, I'll agree.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jan 8, 2007)

Its pretty but nowhere near as fun


----------



## Leonardo (Jan 8, 2007)

So they say. I might still play it just for the music. The music is so great.


----------

